# GT #18: Phoenix Suns (13-4) @ Indiana Pacers (9-9) - 12/4



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (13-4) vs Indiana Pacers (9-9)*

*When: Sunday, 7EST/4PCT/5AZ
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Pacers Projected Starters:*






































*
[PG] Jamaal Tinsley [SG] Mike Dunleavy Jr [SF] Danny Granger [PF] Jermaine O'Neal [C] Jeff Foster* 

*Suns last 5*, (3-2)

















*Suns have been placed on GUARDED*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'd move the victory advistory level to elevated instead of guarded... This Indiana Pacers team is quite dangerous yet very inconsistent. They've beaten some top teir teams and lost to some bottom ones. So, this game is going to be about 2 things: 1)Which Pacers team shows up and 2)Whether the Suns bring out that full throttle energy or try to cruise through due to underestimating the Pacers.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If they bring the defensive energy, they should win. If they turn this into their casual outscoring game then it could go either way. Keep O'Neal quiet and the Suns should walk away with the win.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I'd move the victory advistory level to elevated instead of guarded... This Indiana Pacers team is quite dangerous yet very inconsistent. They've beaten some top teir teams and lost to some bottom ones. So, this game is going to be about 2 things: 1)Which Pacers team shows up and 2)Whether the Suns bring out that full throttle energy or try to cruise through due to underestimating the Pacers.


Agreed. The Pacers have ran some good squads off the court, but have lost to teams they should beat.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 69-64 at the half. Just remembered it was on lol.

Amare has 23 pts, 7 rebs already. Nash with 8 pts, 9 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns now up 76-64. 7-0 run to open the 3rd. Amare now with 28 pts.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Has JO even hit a shot all season before this? He's hit like 13 turn around jumpers in a row nothing but net, this is ridiculous. Shooting 38% on the season. Jeez.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

M. We suck. O'Neal would have his breakout game against us.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Nnnaaaasssshhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

WOW, incredible game! I thought it was over with those two Dunleavy 3's but Nash shows he's still just as cold blooded as ever in crunch time. Amare too with the jumper that sealed it, amazing game from him. 42 points!


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We just walked out of Conseco Fieldhouse with a steal. We didn't deserve that win until the final coupe minutes.

Amare had a HUGE game and I love him.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

LoL, great win considering the given circunstances. The Suns were hideous from behind the arc, we got lucky that the Pacers also struggled on the treys... and well great performance in the final minute.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't think hideous begins to describe the 3-point shooting for tonight... And Barbosa was nowhere to be found this game (1-8...Ouch). Nash and Marion did their usual thing, and seems Amare just took over. Can anyone that saw the game comment on the Suns' energy for most of the game? 

Oh and didn't I say "elevated" was a better level to put this game at ^_^


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I don't think hideous begins to describe the 3-point shooting for tonight... And Barbosa was nowhere to be found this game (1-8...Ouch). Nash and Marion did their usual thing, and seems Amare just took over. Can anyone that saw the game comment on the Suns' energy for most of the game?
> 
> Oh and didn't I say "elevated" was a better level to put this game at ^_^


The energy was fine, our ball movement was awesome. Indiana just had a stretch in the fourth quarter where they couldn't miss, that's really the only reason it wasn't a 12-15 point win IMO. Well, that and Leandro not having a good game.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I don't think hideous begins to describe the 3-point shooting for tonight... And Barbosa was nowhere to be found this game (1-8...Ouch). Nash and Marion did their usual thing, and seems Amare just took over. Can anyone that saw the game comment on the Suns' energy for most of the game?
> 
> Oh and didn't I say "elevated" was a better level to put this game at ^_^


I really think they need to give Amare more iso.. just let him do his thing even on the high high post, just give him the ball. I think he can shoot over most defenders he'll see the rest of the season and if he does that, guys will come right out to challenge him then its HAMMA TIME!!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Arclite said:


> The energy was fine, our ball movement was awesome. Indiana just had a stretch in the fourth quarter where they couldn't miss, that's really the only reason it wasn't a 12-15 point win IMO. Well, that and Leandro not having a good game.


Bell still looking really bothered by the injuries... getting tons of open looks and just can't hit most of the time.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LB, Diaw both struggle, as well as the Suns 3pt shots. They got lucky to get this win. Amare and Nash did their thing. And as I've said before, and to second 604's notion, Amare NEEDS more touches in the post. The pick-n-roll is great, but if it's not working lets feed the beast.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah feed the beast, comon we all know he still is a monster(besides the surgerys..). Also, I think that Grant Hill shoud get more looks, his mid range jumper was very consistent in the past few games. And I never like Marion shooting treys... you never know if its going in, its inconsistent. Also agree that Diaw and Barbosa are both struggling, but I think that if Barbosa is not hitting the treys, he has to drive like he always should, cuz thats his best weapon...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Bell and Barbosa are sucking it up this year!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Barbosa hasn't sucked it up this year. He's just been inconsistent at times. He's had more good games than bad games for sure. Bell on the otherhand is playing hurt, so I mean you can't expect too much of him right now. I really want them to rest him so he can finally be 100% >_>


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

I want to see more DJ strawberry


----------

